# Lane`s shop



## lane (Jun 20, 2008)

Thought I would try to post some pictures of my shop . Just go through cleaning and re painting it after 20 years of hard use. so here goes.


----------



## lane (Jun 20, 2008)

Here is one more


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice shop. Got a lot of nice toys there!

Eric


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow! That's huge and packed with goodies ;D 

What have you been making in there the past 20 years? (If you don't ask....  ) 




Ralph.


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jun 21, 2008)

That is a first class shop..What is that wall surface made of that took the white paint as well as that?.I am going to guess that its sheetrock so I wonder how it held up 20 years, ever knock many holes in it?
.
 In main machinery room of my shop I used a chipboard painted white which was cheap but was a horrible mistake in hindsight as it is rumply surface catching floating dust , has gone dark and isnt reflecting light as well as a good clean white painted walls should...I wishing I had smooth white walls and cieling....That lathe looks sweeet too by the way.


----------



## Mcgyver (Jun 21, 2008)

looks good Lane, you're the clean white walls do look good. I think my shop has walls but not quite sure where i put them


----------



## lane (Jun 22, 2008)

The upper white part is sheet rock the brown bottom is partical board. Yes I used a whole cup of spackling compound plugging holes. And I build model engines as well as tooling plus any thing else i want. My engines are shown on my web site 
http://www.cp-tel.net/mary/mary-index.htm
 Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 22, 2008)

He who dies with the most toys wins.... I remember your site well.... I found it over 2 years ago when I was suppose to be working on cars but spent the day hunting engine plans and sites... good stuff, when I have a little more time I shall reacquaint myself fully with it.



Thank you for the link.


Ralph.


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice shop and nice web site  ............ I have so much to learn, thanks for sharing 8)

CC


----------



## Propforward (Jun 23, 2008)

That is an excellent shop with some very nice equipment - very cool indeed.


----------

